# Lunar Champ H591 No electrics at all!!!



## 129136 (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi all, I have a Fiat Ducato Lunar Champ H591, and I have not used the motorhome for about 3 months.

Upon trying to use it yesterday there was no battery power for fridge, lights, etc in the back. I thought this was unusual as it has solar panels charging it constantly, and nothing had been left on anyway.

I then hooked it up to 240v mains, still nothing...

Can anyone help? Is there a master trip switch somewhere? Is there a wiring fault?

All advice greatly welcome, as the dealer cant look at it for 2 weeks, and I would love to get some fishing in this week in my time off!

Cheers

Phill


----------



## PLUMPUCK (Mar 18, 2010)

*maines breaker*

hi
have you checked that the mains breaker situated behind the drivers seat has not been inadvertantly knock off as this would cause your problem ,i have caught mine a couple of times by accident 
cheers howard


----------

